# hello genetics ppl :)



## Kris_sayer (Mar 16, 2007)

so a female mack snow bred to a male patternless supersnow = ?


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

25% Super Snow het Murphy Patternless 
25% Super Snow 
25% Mack Snow het Murphy Patternless 
25% Mack Snow


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Super snow patternless X Snow SPLIT Super snow = .

Snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Patternless.
Super snow HET Patternless.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Kris_sayer said:


> so a female mack snow bred to a male patternless supersnow = ?


I lean towards gazz's answer, but I could use more information on the patternless supersnow geckko. 

Is it a super Mack snow, super TUG snow, or super GEM snow? There is a difference. Both previous answers assumed super Mack snow. And is it a Murphy patternless or patternless stripe?

By the way, snow SPLIT Super snow here assumes it is a Mack snow SPLIT Super snow. This is a long way of writing Mack snow. Both terms mean the gecko has a Mack snow gene paired with a normal gene.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

mack snow het murphys patternless
supersnow het murphys patternless

there isnt a super form of tug snow.
a tug snow is either homozygous or heterozygous, but visually they look the same.


----------



## Kris_sayer (Mar 16, 2007)

lol cheers guys. the male is a mack ss paternless stripe


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

the babies wont be het murphys patterneless then, patternless is a different morph to patternless stripe.

murphys patterneless is recessive

whats he look like?


----------



## Kris_sayer (Mar 16, 2007)

http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb231/kris_sayer/CIMG4930.jpg like this


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

pigglywiggly said:


> mack snow het murphys patternless
> supersnow het murphys patternless
> 
> there isnt a super form of tug snow.
> a tug snow is either homozygous or heterozygous, but visually they look the same.


On the other hand, you can get a "super" form that is het Tug/het Mack ...


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

yep, i know :2thumb: thats why my macks and tugs are seperate.

wouldnt know what to label them as and it would kinda bugger up other peeps breeding programmes not knowing what the offspring were.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

any idea what his parents were?

looks like a supersnow patternless to me


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Kris_sayer said:


> http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/bb231/kris_sayer/CIMG4930.jpg like this


It a Super snow patternless.

You can't get a Super snow patternless reverse striped, 
As you can't see the pattern to say wheather the leo is Patternless reverse striped or not.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

babies will be supersnow het murphys patternless and mack snow het patternless.


----------



## Kris_sayer (Mar 16, 2007)

thank you :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Ah I was close tho, do I still get a biscuit for trying?


----------

